# Pastor's Love Offering



## Supergirl (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't seek to be critical of church leaders, but sometimes I find myself doing so. This is something I have asked God to help me with.

I know that if I can't bring this up many other places, I can bring it up here. 

At my church, a pastor's love offering is taken up every week, twice a week. (regular Sunday service and a service during the week) I have started to question this. Why you ask. Well, I attend a very large church, at least 10,000 members. The pastor is on salary. His salary is 80K. He is open about his salary which is why I know that he is on salary and how much it is. 

So I am thinking that even if 25% of the members of the church contribute $1 to the love offering each time it is taken, that would be $5,000/week, equaling roughly $20,000/month. Something about that just does not sit well with me. 

In the spirit of fairness, I know that when our pastor preaches at other places that church will usually give him a little something or take a love offering up for him AND he will turn around and gift that money right back to that church. I'd say that's admirable. 

But in my mind, I can't seem to justify why a pastor would need their 80k/year salary plus multiple thousands in love offering.


----------



## aribell (Sep 28, 2009)

I think that all you can really do is discern whether you are being led to give, and if not, then just let the plate pass on by.  

80K per year is a very good salary, and without there being a special need, multiple love offerings do seem to be too much.  But does the church seem to handle its finances well otherwise?  Is there a benevolence ministry, money for missionaries, etc?


----------



## Chrissy811 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmm.  I used to go to a church that did this but it was because we could not afford to put him on anytype of salary so we would bless him once a month with an offering.  The only time I've heard of a salaried pastor getting an offering is when its a special occassion, such as an anniversary or something of that nature.


----------



## Laela (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmm.. good question! I wonder why it's part of the routine offering as well. Why not every once in a while? Looks like it's a perk, in addition to his salary... but I could be wrong. I would feel compelled to have to give to this offering, in addition to tithes & offerings. Does your church allow members to get a copy of financial papers?


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 28, 2009)

@ Laela, Hmmm, I don't know --I have never tried or asked. 

@ Nicola, yes we take a Benevolent offering at the beginning of service, then tithes & offering and love offering are done at the end 

And as far as I can tell, the church handles finances responsibly.

And I agree, that 80K is very good, especially in Texas where the cost of living is less than it is in many other states


----------



## Laela (Sep 28, 2009)

OT

you're a Tweeter, aren't you? 

j/k


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 28, 2009)

Nah, don't Tweet but I do FB! 

I guess my @'s gave it away.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 28, 2009)

Does he have children?  Love offering?  What ever happened to leaving all behind and following Jesus like his friends and disciples?  Not saying he should be broke, but this doesn't look good.  There should be some type of financial report on the church available to all members - members who contribute their money towards his salary and the love offerings.


----------



## Laela (Sep 28, 2009)

True, I think that's what's important.. not feeling obligated. If I don't have it or didn't plan to give or didn't hear from God, I won't give. Sometimes I'll just touch the bucket as it goes by 

God says we should give cheerfully, not out of obligation. 
But I don't know what goes on @Supergirl's church..sounds like this offering is optional but in place, for whosoever will, whenever.



nicola.kirwan said:


> *I think that all you can really do is discern whether you are being led to give, and if not, then just let the plate pass on by.  *
> 
> 80K per year is a very good salary, and without there being a special need, multiple love offerings do seem to be too much.  But does the church seem to handle its finances well otherwise?  Is there a benevolence ministry, money for missionaries, etc?


----------



## chrstndiva (Sep 28, 2009)

From what I have seen, it's usually one or the other.  At my church, a love offering is taken up for the Pastor's anniversary once a year, but that's it.  

At a previous church I was attending, when the church was struggling financially, the church paid the pastor through love offerings, but he didn't receive a salary during that time.  When the church got through the crisis, he went back on salary.

Is it possible that he receives this in lieu of health insurance or benefits?  Some of the larger churches provide a benefit package to the pastor and his family.  Instead of providing this package, maybe he gets love offerings?  IDK.


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 28, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Does he have children?  Love offering?  What ever happened to leaving all behind and following Jesus like his friends and disciples?  Not saying he should be broke, but this doesn't look good.  There should be some type of financial report on the church available to all members - members who contribute their money towards his salary and the love offerings.



Yes, he has a daughter. 



Laela said:


> True, I think that's what's important.. not feeling obligated. If I don't have it or didn't plan to give or didn't hear from God, I won't give. Sometimes I'll just touch the bucket as it goes by
> 
> God says we should give cheerfully, not out of obligation.
> But I don't know what goes on @Supergirl's church..sounds like this offering is optional but in place, for whosoever will, whenever.



Oh yes, it's definitely optional. At the end of service, two buckets are passed--one for tithes & offering and another for the pastor's love offering. 



chrstndiva said:


> From what I have seen, it's usually one or the other.  At my church, a love offering is taken up for the Pastor's anniversary once a year, but that's it.
> 
> At a previous church I was attending, when the church was struggling financially, the church paid the pastor through love offerings, but he didn't receive a salary during that time.  When the church got through the crisis, he went back on salary.
> 
> Is it possible that he receives this in lieu of health insurance or benefits?  Some of the larger churches provide a benefit package to the pastor and his family.  Instead of providing this package, maybe he gets love offerings?  IDK.



Maybe it is for benefits. I hadn't thought of that. But it's still about 300K total/year. That's a lot.


----------



## chrstndiva (Sep 28, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Yes, he has a daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that is a lot.

If he has been pastor for a while, maybe the agreement/contract that was made when he became pastor was when the church was much smaller?  Maybe they haven't changed the agreement since then?  (I'm really tryin'.  )


----------



## Keen (Sep 28, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Does he have children?  Love offering?  What ever happened to leaving all behind and following Jesus like his friends and disciples?  Not saying he should be broke, but this doesn't look good.  There should be some type of financial report on the church available to all members - members who contribute their money towards his salary and the love offerings.



Since the love offerings are given directly to the pastor, technically it is not a charitable contribution and cannot be written off by the members. I would think it is a gift. As long as he does not receive more than $10,000 per member per year, he does not have to report those gifts to the government as income.  

If the money is given to the church as charitable contribution then the church gives it to the pastor, he would have to claim that as income and the church would have to include it in their financial report. Does the pastor has a contract with the church? maybe it is part of his contract to get offerings. $80K may be a lot but for a church of 10K member, it may not be that much for the head of the church.  Disclaimer: I'm just an outsider looking in.


----------



## msa (Sep 28, 2009)

That sounds weird to me.

If it's a regular offering, then it's not a "love offering" in my book. I thought love offerings were for special occasions or if something came up and the pastor was in need. For example, our pastor's wife just died so a love offering was taken up to help pay for funeral expenses and other costs. 

I wouldn't give to it if I didn't feel comfortable.


----------



## Ramya (Sep 28, 2009)

We don't call it 'love' offerings but there is an option on our offering envelops to give directly to the pastor. He reports all of his income which exceeds the government allotted amount but he is also a tither and a giver so it goes back into the church or other ministries. It doesn't bother me. He works hard and is deserving of every cent he receives.


----------



## Renovating (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe it's to help pay for the new building. OT-I saw the aquarium display on the news a few months ago. I thought it was very nice. 

Oops, I guess the building fund would take of that.erplexed


----------



## pearlygurl (Sep 28, 2009)

A love offering is taken up twice a week at my church and my pastor is on salary as well. I honestly don't see anything wrong with it. It's optional...nobody's forced to do it. If someone feels led to give him something extra each week (or whenever) it's fine with me.

Oh and I work full time at my church and know what my pastor gets in love offerings each week and even though we have 2000+ members it's really not that much.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 28, 2009)

But OP's church is in excess of 10,000 members.  So, if he doesn't then receive more than 10k from a single member, he doesn't have to report it, according to Keen.  Still, wowiez!!!  That's a lot of love lol!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah thats a bit meh... 

I mean we have a big church but my pastor meekly says give unto the Lord as he has given to you... before every offering

he has never asked for a love offering and there is no section for giving to the pastor only...

and his kids are all going through their phds with loans and everything... 

I think if it doesn't sit well with you then don't do it... there is a difference in necessity between a tithe and a "love" offering... 
that just reminds me a bit of the "building fund" for the building that stays the same...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Sep 29, 2009)

My pastor gets a love offering but he is not on salary which is how I thought other pastors that dont get salaries do it. I also attend a large church so I know my pastor is taken care of. I personally think its wrong to take in double income when there may be alot of struggling people in the church. But its up to you to discern when to give to him. I dont always give to the love offering and because I know my pastor has ALOT and nevers speaks about the love offering anyway.


----------



## CoilyFields (Sep 29, 2009)

If your pastor preaches the bibe which says tithes and offerings, and the love offering for him is optional then what is the problem? 

Most churches i have attended have this on the envelopes for you to choose. I think sometimes we put our ministers on a much shorter leash than others. When we go to the restaurants and stores we frequent we dont give one thought to what the CEO is making and we know that they make in the millions!  A president/ceo of a corp that employed 10,000 but only made 80,000 is unheard of.  It sounds as though he has nothing to hide by the fact that he even told you guys how much me made (which is very personal info) and if the church is that large please consider the work that he must be doing and the work that the church does. 

I dont know how much my pastor gets in salary but i know the work that he does and i would not begrudge him any extra because being the shepherd of a flock, especially a large on is work that does not cease. You dont get to leave the work at the workplace. the needs of the people come before your own and often those of your family. You are constantly under scruntiny and working well behind the scenes of the sunday morning service.

Give a gift only if it is from your heart, which is probebely why they call it a love offering. 

(we give freely to those we love or care about, no matter how much they may already have)


----------



## pearlygurl (Sep 29, 2009)

CoilyFields said:


> If your pastor preaches the bibe which says tithes and offerings, and the love offering for him is optional then what is the problem?
> 
> Most churches i have attended have this on the envelopes for you to choose. I think sometimes we put our ministers on a much shorter leash than others. When we go to the restaurants and stores we frequent we dont give one thought to what the CEO is making and we know that they make in the millions! A president/ceo of a corp that employed 10,000 but only made 80,000 is unheard of. It sounds as though he has nothing to hide by the fact that he even told you guys how much me made (which is very personal info) and if the church is that large please consider the work that he must be doing and the work that the church does.
> 
> ...


 
Couldn't of said it better!


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 29, 2009)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Maybe it's to help pay for the new building. OT-I saw the aquarium display on the news a few months ago. I thought it was very nice.
> 
> Oops, I guess the building fund would take of that.erplexed



No, this has been happening since way before the new building.


----------



## 14got (Sep 30, 2009)

hmm It seems VERY extra to me
so many people are struggling right now
I think that money would be better served to to those with little, seniors forced to choose between food and medication

it doesn't sit right with me
a love offering 2 times a week
$20,000/month x 12 = a whole lot of money in texas


----------

